#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Branch option in relation to JEE rank 2012

## anjan kumar Dash

My niece has got 7150 rank in IIT JEE. She belongs to general category. Can she get any seat in the old IITs like IIT KGP, Delhi, Chennai, Mumbai and Kanpur. If so, what branches. I jut need some rough idea, may be based on previous years cut off.

With regards,
Dr Anjan kumar Dash





  Similar Threads: Gate 2012 all branch paper solution jee mains discussions: rank ,college and branch? VITEEE 2012 Question paper & solution key - VIT 2012 Rank Prediction Regarding admission in mtech IT branch via gate 2012 Truba Institute of Engineering & Information Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branch

----------


## anjan kumar Dash

Thank you very much. Another help I need!

For the architecture branch there would be an examination at IIT KGP. Can anyone give some tips about that. Especially in terms of 
1. any specific book that can be referred.
2. Any book which contains previous year questions for this examination
3. Types of questions

----------


## sohan120

can i get mechanical engg with the rank of 4883 gen at iit mandi

----------


## sachin.garg1809

i have got 1286 rank jee. what should i prefer aerospace or chemical at iit bombay or computer science , electrical at iit roorkee?

----------


## vinaysaxena93

If you plan of doing MBA/mtech/IAS exam prep after btech then go for IIT-B for sure

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




> i have got 1286 rank jee. what should i prefer aerospace or chemical at iit bombay or computer science , electrical at iit roorkee?


If you plan of doing MBA/mtech/IAS exam prep after btech then go for IIT-B for sure

----------


## sachin.garg1809

what if i do not want to do higher studies???????

----------


## ChakradharBalu

Hi,

Could anyone let me know the information about the new IIT's? I have got 2255 rank in IITJEE.
According to the last year opening and closing ranks, I could expect a seat in IIT kharagpur/IIT Madras (Civil/AeroSpace) and core groups(EEE/MECH) at new IIT hyd.
Could anyone please suggest me about the job prospects (Civil/AeroSpace) engineering and about the new IIT's. 

Thanks & Regards,
Chakradhar.

----------

